# getting ready for gourmet mods/thermometer



## engineman (Jul 5, 2014)

i am collecting all the bits i think i will need, to mod my new gourmet.

should have everything by mid next week.

my workshop was turned into chaos by kitchen fitters earlier this year,

so this smoker build has forced me to have a good clear out, whilst waiting for the bits to arrive.

one bit of kit i am struggling with , is the best digtal dual thermometer to buy, as there are so many on the net.

dont really want to buy from the US, , if there is a good one available in the uk. can anyone advise please??


----------



## baz senior (Jul 6, 2014)

I use a Maverick ET-732, and have found it to be very reliable. The shop I got mine from seems to have closed, but they are available on Amazon. You can also buy spare probes on there as well. Just don't get them wet when cleaning them, as they are not waterproof, and it knackers the probe up if they get wet.
That said, Mines still going strong, and I have had it over five years now.
They can be a bit pricey, but they are well worth the money.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## engineman (Jul 6, 2014)

thanks Baz

amazon have an et 73 at twice the price, but i couldnt see much difference in spec, s o i have ordered the 732 as you sugested


----------



## wade (Jul 7, 2014)

engineman said:


> thanks Baz
> 
> amazon have an et 73 at twice the price, but i couldnt see much difference in spec, s o i have ordered the 732 as you sugested


I have several 732s and have been using them for years. I also have a 733. To be honest, the 733 is usually the last one to come out as the 732s are less fiddly to configure and do everything you need without any fuss. I would recommend you go with the 732 and buy a couple of them if you are looking at cooking a lot at once.

However, if you plan on cooking a lot of Moose or Elk then the 733 may be helpful as it already has preset temperatures for these


----------



## engineman (Jul 13, 2014)

hi wade

what is the best way to get the probes into the smoker, i thought maybe a heat resistant grommet on the side??

i am just about ready to start the mods, so trying to finalise the details.

thanks

Bob


----------



## wade (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi Bob

With the Weber I simply run the cables between the body and the lid and this does not adversely interfere with the seal. Another option I have used in the past is to pass them through the air vent in the lid. I am not sure what mods you have done to your gourmet so I don't know if either of these techniques would work.

Another method is to cut a small cable sized slot in the body just below the lid that just gives a cable sized clearance once the lid is in place. This allows you to easily slide the cables in just before you place the lid on top. I would avoid trying to use round hole in the body and feeding the probes/cables through as this will be very fiddly and restrictive. By using the slot the probes are easily slid into place and removed whenever the lid is off. If you wanted, you could place a "U" shaped grommet into the slot but this isn't essential.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## baz senior (Jul 13, 2014)

I just have a 8mm hole just drilled in the side, about 25mm above the level of the grill. The probes are the last thing to go in before the lid is put on.


----------

